# Which months have the HIGHEST BOOK SALES?



## Mikeyboy_esq (Jun 1, 2017)

Recently read that the months right before Christmas and Summer have the highest number of book sales.  Does anyone know for sure if that is true or not?  If so, is that for all genres and all formats (e.g., eBook, ppk and hard cover), or do different genres and formats have their own best months for sales?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 1, 2017)

Try "Month" before Christmas for books and book tokens.


----------



## Andrew78 (Nov 1, 2017)

I've been a publisher in Italy, at least in my country, definitely Christmas has the highest sales rate, wheras January and February the lowest, since people have spent all the money or maybe have books to read being given to them. Summer also is good, but before August, since afterwards people leave the cities. Take into account that in Italy employees get paid double in December.


----------



## Mikeyboy_esq (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks for the replies.  My first book has only been out 1 year and my 2nd only 8 months... so far, May was my biggest month for sales and Oct. was probably my worst.  For some odd reason, my sales have slipped a lot since Sept. 1st despite continued efforts at advertising, giving speeches, being active on social media, etc.  Hoping my sales will pick up again soon.


----------



## moderan (Nov 2, 2017)

October has so far been the best month but my stuff is horror-centric and I suspect that's why. Last November was awful, December second to October. I've put together a hardcover for stocking-stuffers and am going to have a special rate for holiday sales.
Just the one book, so small sample size, but it's been out for three years as an ebook.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Nov 2, 2017)

Mikeyboy_esq said:


> Recently read that the months right before Christmas and Summer have the highest number of book sales.  Does anyone know for sure if that is true or not?  If so, is that for all genres and all formats (e.g., eBook, ppk and hard cover), or do different genres and formats have their own best months for sales?



Genre probably impacts which months have high sales.

Horror probably does better in October, while most fiction probably does well in the summer and Nov and Dec. For nonfiction, it probably depends on the topic.

Your first book is about teaching, so I expect it would sell less during the school year. In between terms or semesters, the sales would most likely go up.

To increase sales, you may have to expand the geographic area where you pitch. There are only so many profs in a given location. And I can't tell from your description if your book is likely to be appealing to grade school or high school teachers.

The second book, about publishing, has fewer limitations. You might get increased sales for Christmas, if you market it as a gift to writers.


----------



## creative_mind (Nov 21, 2017)

It depends on the genre of the book. In general, yes, summer and winter are the best months for sales. But if you are writing, for example, horror stories or something similar there is a great chance that your sales boom in October due to Halloween


----------

